# Frigidaire Dryer wont start.



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

My dryer was working fine I started the load then like 10 mins later it stopped and we don't know why. We tried turning the switch but nothing happened. We know its not the power supply because we checked it with a meter and power was flowing just fine. Would anybody know what would be the reason my dryer isn't wanting to start at all. If so that would be great.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Possibly the door switch, which you can check with an ohm meter.


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

*reply*

Well how many ohm's should it be putting out? I think when it was checked lastnight that it was concidered not to be the door switch but I'm starting to get stressed because my baby is due any day now and I've got to wash all of his clothes and materials.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It's not going to "put out" ohms, but with the power shut off, and the switch disconnected from the circuit, it should have continuity when depressed, and no continuity when released.


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh my bad I should have remembered that. I will check in a lil bit to see luckly I have my meter from tech school. Give me a min to check it and see what it does.


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok well its not the door switch. It had continuity when it was shut and nothing when it was open. So now what?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Andrea88 said:


> Ok well its not the door switch. It had continuity when it was shut and nothing when it was open. So now what?


Is there any sound at all when the door is closed and the start button is pressed?

Did you try a different cycle?

Mark


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, the door switch is not an uncommon problem, and easy enough to check, so good to have that out of the way, but now you need to provide more details. For starters... Brand? Gas or electic? and How did you check the power? If it is electric, did you check both hot legs?


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes I've tried a different cycle and nothing. And as far as making a noise when I turn the switch is a no there is no noise to be heard. I just don't get why it was working fine then 10 mins later it stoped and won't start back up.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is it a gas or electric drier?


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Its a frigidaire electric commercial heavy duty drum light dryer. We checked the outlet plug and it had good power supply. Both power legs?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You have a question mark after both power legs. Are you not understanding, you need 110 volts x 2 legs, for your drier to run.

CHeck your breakers to see if there has been one that tripped.

Mark


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

You will have to excuse me I'm very blond when it comes to this stuff. Not very smart when it comes to electical things. And I meant *both hot legs?*


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

That being said this conversation could go a few different direction....LOL, but seriously, check you breakers, sounds like you tripped a breaker, do you know how to check breakers?

Mark


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok went and checked the breakers and they were all on. So that's not it. And as far as hot legs go give me a sec on those.


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol yes I do I'm not that blond I just need to be walked through some things when it comes to working on something I've never worked on before.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You should have 220 volts, or 2 legs at 110 volts each.

Easy way is to partially remove the plug, just enough to get the meter probes in.

Mark


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok I take it back when I turn the start switch I makes a tiny little click noise from where all the wires are at


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

And now there's a light buzzing sound. But still won't start


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was hoping for something more than that, how old is this drier?


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

It has 110 going to each leg


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Your asking the wrong person as far as I know it could be around 6 to 10 years old we have had it for 4 years and the person before us had it like 2 or 4 years aswell its its easier I can give the model# for it and y'all can look it up that way


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am glad you have the legs figured out, put that up there in your lessons learned basket, but, the bad news is, sounds very much like the motor may need replacing.

If I were to venture an educated guess, the buzzing sound you are hearing is the motor with a bad bearing, trying to turn, but won't because the stator is magnetized to the field windings.


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's the info off the dryer

Frigidaire commercial heavy duty drum light

Model# GLER341AS1 120/240VAC-60HZ-23AMPS
Serial# XD21507093 120/208VAC-60HZ-21AMPS


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh man that sucks so from what another person said there's no chance it would be the thermal fuse?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well the manual I found was from 02 some 9 years ago. 

Heres a link to that manual, If you are looking to go further with this repair

ftp://ftp.electrolux-na.com/ProdInfo_PDF/Webster/95373833.pdf

Mark


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Andrea88 said:


> Oh man that sucks so from what another person said there's no chance it would be the thermal fuse?


Sure doesn't sound like it to me. 

Like I said that sure sounds like a motor issue, but as I am not there to listen to it then I only have your description to go by.

Edit

I did a search for a motor, Sears sells them and all parts for the model of drier, the motor listed is $140.00

Mark


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks we might just end up getting another dryer because I've tried what I could to figure this problem out and I don't feel like buying a new motor for it so thank you for your patience with me


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Your very welcome and good luck with the new baby, hope everthing turns out rosey for you.

Mark


----------



## Andrea88 (Feb 3, 2011)

true and thats understandable and I doubt it we just had a new heating element put in it too so I don't know but I don't know


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Heres another web site that I found that may help you.

http://www.partselect.com/AdvancedM...KYCFY64KgodYUUzCA&ModelMasterID=141376&PID=40

Mark


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Other possibilities may be start switch, burnt contacts in the timer, motorl switch. I mention the start switch because you say it makes a popping sound when activated in that area, if I understood that right. 

If you can get the to the switch and remove the wires going to it (power off!), use a cheater wire to connect them back, and turn the power back on making sure no naked area of the wire can touch the cabinet. If the motor runs, you need a new starter switch.

Could even be a bad stacon* connection. Rotary switch, push button? Lever? Not sure how you would check a momentary switch with an ohm meter so just carefully bypass it.

I have to agree though, many times, a humming sound is a bad motor.


A blown high thermal fuse/stat can cause one not to run, if I remember correctly, but there would be no popping/cracking sound.

Have tried sticking something non conductive(insulated screwdriver, plastic fork) in the door switch slot/hole to activate the switch, or checked the plunger part that activates the switch?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Might also want to check all the connections since you just put an element in. Slight chance a connection could have gotten jarred loose.

Hey, just expecting the worse (motor), hoping for the best (loose connection, switch).


Good luck with the dryer and the baby.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Btw, I think your dryer was made in the 15th week of '02. 

Either '02 or '92 but the 15th week. From what you said about how long you have had it and how long the other people had it, I would say '02 going off the serial number you listed.

AD*2*........ is the year

AD2*15*.........week of the year


----------

